
Shortwave Trading: The West Chicago Tower Mystery - aoki
https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2018/05/07/shortwave-trading-part-i-the-west-chicago-tower-mystery/
======
aoki
i am not an RF expert, but i find it interesting that folks would use a custom
waveform (presumably, since they're using USRP SDRs) for such applications.

------
thinkingemote
I love the writing and style of these blog posts

